# Software Recommendations (Aperture Replacement)



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have been using Apple's Aperture for a number of years, and found it to be the perfect software package for me.

- It can import only the RAW files or videos from my camera. 
- It knows what it has already imported so I don't get duplicates when I reconnect my cameras. 
- It has the perfect amount of adjustments. 
- It has keywords and facial recognition. 
- I can create smart albums by tags (aka keywords). 
- None destructive editing as well as always have access to the original file for export to other software if needed.
- Lastly, it works on OS X.

Sadly Apple stopped support a couple years ago, and recently stated it will no long run on the next MacOS version. So I'm now in a pickle. What do I use? I am looking for recommendations of software that I can look to move to. I have years and years of photos already so this is going to be a painful process no matter what I do. I know my 1st option is to not upgrade my Mac (It is a 2010 Mac Pro tower, so it may not even support the newer MacOS.) but although they do last a long time, they don't last forever and I will have to replace it at some point. But I'd rather be more forward thinking. So I ask. Requirements:

- No subscription based software, period! I prefer free and open source in the hopes it lives a long time, but I am willing to pay for the right package, as long as I own it (With the recent issues with Adobe CC, there is no way I'll buy into that ever.). Also no web/cloud based packages.
- Able to run on OS X and Windows (Yes I did say OS X and not MacOS. I have not upgraded that far yet. Also am running Windows 7 as I do not have a Windows 10 supported PC yet. That probably won't change until I get the Surface Go I want for some other hobbies.).
- Able to have it's database and library on a remote drive. I want to store my photos on my NAS.
- Speaking of my NAS, it's a Synology, if the software can store and structure it's library in such a manner that I can put it in the NAS's Photo share so I can get to the photos from anywhere to view them, that'd be awesome.
- If you can't tell, I want the software to be photo management as well as editing and processing.

I have looked online, but there are so many options, so I am hoping there are some that you guys have used and can give me your take. So the short of it is I want software that run on at least OS X 10.10 and Windows 7, can manage my photo/video library and have editing, can process RAW, structures it's library in an normal folder hierarchy, and is either free and open source or can be bought without a subscription.


----------

